# Rezz makro



## Rompe (7. März 2009)

huhu leute,

wollte mir ein rezz makro basteln das nen text in den chat schreibt und gleichzeitig rezzt

habe im netz schon paar vorschläge gefunden aber es funzt nicht,  kann auch daran liegen das es für wow welche sind

also 
/cast den namen des zaubers
/say den text den ich mir aussuche

da ich jdk zocke müsste bei dem namen des zaubers Steh auf, Feigling! stehen,  aber es funzt nicht....
kann mir plz wer weiterhelfen?
gruß


----------



## shronk (7. März 2009)

klick mich, ich bin die Lösung


----------



## Rompe (8. März 2009)

vielen dank!


----------



## Elindir (11. März 2009)

bei mir funzt das Addon irgendwie nicht. Es steht nur "no Ability" toll und wie kann ich ein Spell "eintragen" ?


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Auf der Addon-Seite findet man sehr oft die Lösung...

/restell help sollte weiterhelfen.


----------



## picky123 (11. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> bei mir funzt das Addon irgendwie nicht. Es steht nur "no Ability" toll und wie kann ich ein Spell "eintragen" ?


Ich Denke mal Du musst das direkt in der Lua Datei dort eintragen, da nur die englischen Rezz Bezeichnungen drinnen stehen.
In der 'ResTell.lua' Datei ca Zeile 100 steht ja 

	for i,v in pairs(abilityTable) do 
		abilityName = tostring(v["name"])
		if (string.find(abilityName,"Stand, Coward!"))  
			or (string.find(abilityName,"Gedup!")) 
			or (string.find(abilityName,"Tzeentch Shall Remake You")) 
			or (string.find(abilityName,"Gift Of Life")) 
			or (string.find(abilityName,"Rune Of Life")) 
			or (string.find(abilityName,"Breath Of Sigmar"))

vielleicht da mit einfügen für den Jdk die deutsche Rezz Bezeichnung:
or (string.find(abilityName,"Steh auf, Feigling!"))

Kannst dann natürlich keine updates mehr machen von dem Mod, bzw danach halt per Hand wieder neu das Mod bearbeiten.


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

oder du schickst gleich alle Deutschen rezz-Bezeichnungen an den Autor damit der das bein nächsten mal mit einbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (11. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Auf der Addon-Seite findet man sehr oft die Lösung...
> 
> /restell help sollte weiterhelfen.



ach was -.- meinst das habe ich nicht gemacht??? und wenn du das auch gemacht hättest, wüstest du das hier absolut nix hilfreiches steht... aber danke für die sinn freie Antwort!



@picky123 ja die Zeile habe ich auch gefunden, als ich das Problem selber lösen wollte. Nur habe ich gedacht, dass sei der Text der dann im Chat erscheint. Aber wenn das Addon wirklich nach dem Skillnamen (in meinem Fall) "Gedup" sucht. Wird er nicht viel finden... 

ich werds mal versuchen, danke für die Antwort


----------



## shronk (11. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ach was -.- meinst das habe ich nicht gemacht??? und wenn du das auch gemacht hättest, wüstest du das hier absolut nix hilfreiches steht... aber danke für die sinn freie Antwort!



98% der Leute machen das nicht - und dazu dass es bei mir auf anhieb lief (habs von irgendwo anders bekommen fällt mir ein) ging ich davon aus, dass du was falsches eingestellt hast.

Und nein, ig hab ich nicht nachgeguckt wo du das einstellen könntest weil die server down waren und ich so nicht reinkam zum testen. 

Zu guter letzt hab ich auch gesagt sehr oft. Nicht immer und in Kombination damit, dass ich nicht ig konnt zum nachgucken dacht ich mir: jetzt such ich selber grad nicht alles für dich raus aber vielleicht findest du ja was.


Und wenn du richtig nachgeguckt hättest, dann hättest folgende 2 Posts gefunden:


> Heya.
> 
> I'm using the German Client.
> I installed the addon and tested it.. It didn't work.
> ...



und vom Autor:


> The main reason why I had to use skill names instead of ability ID is because I've read that sometimes the ID are different for different ppl...
> [...]
> I'm testing stuff to check if ability ID is really changing, if not I'll change it and they it will be possible to localize it.


----------



## Elindir (11. März 2009)

okey das habe ich übersehen -.- ist ja auch nur irgend ein Kommentar auf seite 2 ... wie kann man nur


Edit: ja hast auch bisschen recht, die meisten machen das echt nicht.


----------



## picky123 (12. März 2009)

Habe es gestern mal getestet und funktioniert mit der zusätzlichen Zeile beim JDK
or (string.find(abilityName,"Steh auf, Feigling!"))

Zusätzlich habe ich noch geändert in der Zeile 149 von
SystemData.UserInput.ChatText = L"Resurrecting "..TargetInfo:UnitName.......................
in
SystemData.UserInput.ChatText = L"Rezz kommt "..TargetInfo:UnitName.....................
damit die Jungs auch wissen das ein Rezz kommt, mit Resurrecting dürften die meisten nicht wissen was gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (12. März 2009)

Jo bei mir hats gestern auch geklappt. Hatte auch den standart Text geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner ist nun etwa so: Bei Khaine! "name" geh zurück in den Kampf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch werde ich heute noch versuchen, dass das addon im /s schreibt. Gestern habe ich (während ich im scenario wie wild gerezzt hab) den ganzen /1 Chat vollgespamt und es nicht gemerkt...


----------



## shronk (12. März 2009)

Da sollte ein kleiner Button bei der Minimap sein wo du das einstellen kannst.

Mit /restell s sollte es auch gehn. (geht auch mit g gilde, wb warband etc pp)


----------



## Elindir (12. März 2009)

Beim kleinen Button, kann man leider den /s nicht auswählen. Oder bessergesagt, er wird nicht aufgelistet.

Aber ich werd mal /restell s testen

Danke


----------



## shronk (12. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Beim kleinen Button, kann man leider den /s nicht auswählen. Oder bessergesagt, er wird nicht aufgelistet.
> 
> Aber ich werd mal /restell s testen
> 
> Danke



Hab grad mal in die lua geguckt und das wird leider nicht gehn.

Habs mal überflogen und hätte 2 lösungsvorschläge:
1. Wenn du "default" hast, sollte es immer den channel nehmen wo du zuletzt gesprochen hast. Wenn du also /s von hand benutzt sollte dann immer alles im say announced werden. Das is natürlich keine richtige lösung, weil man ja immer mal was im /sc oder /wb sagen muss und dann spammst da wieder alles voll.
(im script: -- set channel if not 0, if 0 then last channel will be used )

2. Den /s hinzufügen. Hier hab ich nicht getestet (hab keine Klasse wo ressen kann atm), sollte aber gehn wenn ich nicht was vergessen hab:



			
				finde schrieb:
			
		

> currentTarget = "   ";
> if (ResTell.Opt.Target == towstring("/sc")) then currentTarget = "> " end
> EA_Window_ContextMenu.AddMenuItem(towstring(currentTarget.."Scenario"), ResTell.menuSC, false, true, EA_Window_ContextMenu.CONTEXT_MENU_1)





			
				füg schrieb:
			
		

> currentTarget = "   ";
> if (ResTell.Opt.Target == towstring("/s")) then currentTarget = "> " end
> EA_Window_ContextMenu.AddMenuItem(towstring(currentTarget.."Say"), ResTell.menuS, false, true, EA_Window_ContextMenu.CONTEXT_MENU_1)





			
				finde schrieb:
			
		

> function ResTell.menuSC()
> ResTell.setTarget("sc")
> end





			
				füg schrieb:
			
		

> function ResTell.menuS()
> ResTell.setTarget("s")
> end





			
				finde schrieb:
			
		

> elseif (target == "p") then
> ResTell.Opt.Target = towstring("/p")
> ResTell.Opt.TargetName = L"Party"





			
				drunter schrieb:
			
		

> elseif (target == "s") then
> ResTell.Opt.Target = towstring("/s")
> ResTell.Opt.TargetName = L"Say"




So, dann machste noch nen backup davon für im Falle eines updates weil dann musste natürlich wieder alles hinzufügen.

Hoffe das klappt so.

lg


----------



## Elindir (13. März 2009)

oh danke für die Recherche, werde ich heute wenn ich Zeit habe, testen


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> klick mich, ich bin die Lösung




ah vielen dank!!!


----------



## shronk (20. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> ah vielen dank!!!



Scheinbar solls aber nicht gehn, also musste noch meinen code extra hinzufügen. (Habs aber nich getestet und von Elindir auch nix mehr gehört)

edit: ok falsch, was picky geschrieben hat musste noch machen, bei mir gings um chanel say 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (20. März 2009)

em ja hoffe ich vergesse es heute nicht zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picky123 (20. März 2009)

Hier mal die angepasste ResTell.lua Datei
- ist angepasst für JDK und Runi
- say Chat Chanel hinzugefügt laut  shronk's Anleitung
http://www.wauu.de/war/ResTell.zip


----------



## shronk (20. März 2009)

picky123 schrieb:


> Hier mal die angepasste ResTell.lua Datei
> - ist angepasst für JDK und Runi
> - say Chat Chanel hinzugefügt laut  shronk's Anleitung
> http://www.wauu.de/war/ResTell.zip



Hast du mal getestet ob say channel so geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picky123 (20. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Hast du mal getestet ob say channel so geht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, ging bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (21. März 2009)

picky123 schrieb:


> Jo, ging bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muha! Bin ich gut oder gut? ^^ ka von lua aber habs trotzdem beim ersten versuch hinbekommn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry etwas eigenlob musste grad sein.


----------



## Elindir (21. März 2009)

@picky123 & @shronk  

*FETTES DANKE!*

funktioniert alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hab eine andere Lösung:



> /cast Erlösung
> /script local m,tt tt=GameTooltipTextLeft1:GetText() if(UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target"))then m=UnitName("target")elseif(tt and strsub(tt,1,12)=='Leichnam von')then m=strsub(tt,14)end if(m)then SendChatMessage("Ich rezze "..m..".","say")end



Das Makro 251 Zeichen und benutzt den Text "Ich rezze [Spielername]." Sollte man in der Klammer austauschen können, allerdings stehen euch für die Nachricht nur 14 Zeichen zur verfügung. Wenn man jemanden rezzt, wird der Name genommen, wenn die Person den Geist noch nicht freigelassen hat. Ansonsten muss man um den Namen ins Makro einzubauen mit der Maus über der Leiche des Spielers sein. Hat den Vorteil, dass der Text nur kommt wenn man einen toten Spieler anvisiert oder auf eine Leiche klickt.

Glaubt jetzt nicht dass ich ein Skripter oder so bin, ich hab keine Ahnung wie das Makro aufgebaut ist, hab das aus irgendeinem Forum... 

Wenn man ein Makro benutzen will, das nicht so kompliziert ist oder einen längeren Text haben soll, würde das so aussehen:



> #showtooltip Erlösung
> /cast Erlösung
> /s Steh auf, %t, deine Zeit ist noch nicht gekommen!



So sähe mein Makro aus. 
Da das Makro auf Paladine zugeschnitten ist, sollte man bei beiden Makros das /cast Erlösen mit seinem eigenen Rezz-Zauber, z.B. Wiederbelebung, ersetzen, ebenso das #showtooltip, dass den passenden Zaubertext dazu anzeigt.



> #showtooltip Wiederbelebung
> /cast Wiederbelebung
> /s Oh ihr Mächte der Natur, bitte lasst %t wieder auferstehen!



Ihr könnt den Text in der letzten Zeile mit einem beliebigen anderen Text ersetzen, den ihr lieber hättet. /s steht für den Sagen-channel. Möglich wären auch /p für Gruppe, /schlachtzug für Schlachtzug, /sf für Pvp-Schlachtfeld, /y für Schreien etc.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (30. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, daß es funktionieren wird.
Zumindest nicht bei Warhammer online
Wir haben keine Geister


----------

